# Pirelli World Challenge at COTA



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Trying out a different AF method this time. Zone AF with iTR. Seems to work pretty good with the cars. I shot all slow shutter for the most part the past couple of days. Trying to get good wheel blur and background blur.









































































Hoping to go back today hoping the rain will hold off they run in the rain but I don't want to expose my 7D2 to it  Fantastic camera I shot all these with it and the Ef400 f5.6L

Griz


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

They all look pretty well focused to me Griz. By slow shutter, what speed did you use. You apparently pan pretty well.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Solid pics as usual Griz!


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*1/250*

Started out at 1/320 and ended up using 1/250. Not enough wheel blur at 1/320. I"m pretty happy with the way they turned out. Tickets for MotoGP showed up yesterday. Those are the most challenging vehicle I've tried to shoot. Wish this weather would clear up. I upgraded my astro rig to a servo based goto system and I have the narrow band filter now so I'm anxious to try it all out.

Griz


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

My work here is done. Nice stuff.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Getting better*

If I would ever remember that I don't need to go to f8 to get all the car in focus when I'm shooting the real cars like I do for the r/c cars they will be a lot better. At f5.6 the background would have been much better. Oh well time to do it again in a couple of weeks for the MotoGP race. I was sure out of shape. Nothing from friday was any good. Haven't really shot anything but astro since the fall.

Griz


----------

